# Bryan is ruined



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

He doesn't care. He's a mark whos never understood how over he truly is and how to protect it. He just likes to put on "great wrestling matches " and that's it. That's him. It's a shame actually.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

As long as everyone gets to play and have a good time, everything is fine.


----------



## Blaze2k2 (Dec 3, 2019)

Props to Danielson for putting over Garcia.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

I don't think he's ruined, but this is a win that has to be followed up on with a major push for Garcia or it was a goofy choice.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Blaze2k2 said:


> Props to Danielson for putting over Garcia.


Props for putting over a bland boring dweeb, who got zero reaction for winning


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Hard to grasp, i know...but Khan didn't book this outcome im very sure. It was Bryan wanting to put over Garcia. The problem i have with it...it will be forgotten and Garcia's win out of the blue will be meaningless. Let's see if next week and or after they make a big deal of this win. If not, then more proof that Bryan can't book his own losses well.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

RapShepard said:


> I don't think he's ruined, but this is a win that has to be followed up on with a major push for Garcia or it was a goofy choice.


A major push for Garcia would also be a goofy choice, so they're screwed either way.


----------



## KrysRaw1 (Jun 18, 2019)

Bryan just hurt his character. He came back with fans glad to see him, a former main event talent from Mania jobbing to an uncharismatic doormat named Garcia 😥


----------



## midgetlover69 (Nov 27, 2016)

Yea he is. Which would have been fine if it wasnt wasted on some talented loser like daniel garcia lol


----------



## midgetlover69 (Nov 27, 2016)

Bryan wouldnt job for miro but he does it for fucking daniel garcia lmao


----------



## Ultimo Duggan (Nov 19, 2021)

midgetlover69 said:


> Bryan wouldnt job for miro but he does it for fucking daniel garcia lmao


Miro was injured and came back to lose before then missing months of action. 

There was no point to Danielson losing to the injured Miro.


----------



## Blaze2k2 (Dec 3, 2019)

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Props for putting over a bland boring dweeb, who got zero reaction for winning


He got zero reaction for winning because he's a heel.


----------



## Blaze2k2 (Dec 3, 2019)

midgetlover69 said:


> Bryan wouldnt job for miro but he does it for fucking daniel garcia lmao


How old is Miro and how old is Garcia?


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

I thought it was a smart way to put Danielson 2.0 over huge while giving Danielson 1.0 a free pass with fans.


----------



## KrysRaw1 (Jun 18, 2019)

How do people expect a good push for Garcia when they can't even push Wardlow right


----------



## Jay Trotter (Apr 10, 2019)

What on earth does Danielson see in Garcia? 

Mindboggling.


----------



## Blaze2k2 (Dec 3, 2019)

midgetlover69 said:


> Yea he is. Which would have been fine if it wasnt wasted on some talented loser like daniel garcia lol


Talented loser? WOW!


----------



## Blaze2k2 (Dec 3, 2019)

Jay Trotter said:


> What on earth does Danielson see in Garcia?
> 
> Mindboggling.


A great technical wrestler.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Jay Trotter said:


> What on earth does Danielson see in Garcia?
> 
> Mindboggling.


What did he see in Drew Gulak? Guys he thinks are "great wrestlers " but are never gonna get a break. Just like him before the yes movement. 

He's trying to ruin wrestling. Obviously. Glad WWE got him off their creative team.


----------



## Blaze2k2 (Dec 3, 2019)

KrysRaw1 said:


> How do people expect a good push for Garcia when they can't even push Wardlow right


They pushed Wardlow right. He's the current TNT Champion.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

If I had a nickel every time I saw one of these threads...

People said this when Bryan put over a guy like Buddy Murphy in 2018. He was fine.

They said it when he put over Jey Uso in 2020. He was fine.

In 2022 he puts Garcia over. He'll be fine.

If you want to argue that Garcia shouldn't have beat him, fine. But Bryan is "ruined"? "Ruined"? The dude loses more often than most big names in wrestling, and he always stays over.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Blaze2k2 said:


> He got zero reaction for winning because he's a heel.


He got zero reaction because he's boring 🤡🤡🤡


----------



## Blaze2k2 (Dec 3, 2019)

IronMan8 said:


> I thought it was a smart way to put Danielson 2.0 over huge while giving Danielson 1.0 a free pass with fans.


Exactly


----------



## Blaze2k2 (Dec 3, 2019)

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> He got zero reaction because he's boring 🤡🤡🤡


Yeah, that's it because HookedOnThuganomics said so.


----------



## midgetlover69 (Nov 27, 2016)

Blaze2k2 said:


> How old is Miro and how old is Garcia?


no one cares. Garcia has 0 potential

Garcia wouldnt get a reaction even if he were booked to squash the rock


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Danielson never really got it. He never understood why fans got behind him in 2014 either. He's not the wrestling genius some think he is.


----------



## Blaze2k2 (Dec 3, 2019)

KrysRaw1 said:


> Bryan just hurt his character. He came back with fans glad to see him, a former main event talent from Mania jobbing to an uncharismatic doormat named Garcia 😥


Bryan didn't hurt his character at all. WWE stans are just butthurt as usual.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Blaze2k2 said:


> Bryan didn't hurt his character at all. WWE stans are just butthurt as usual.



He doesn't even have a character anymore.


----------



## midgetlover69 (Nov 27, 2016)

The XL 2 said:


> Danielson never really got it. He never understood why fans got behind him in 2014 either. He's not the wrestling genius some think he is.


yea talented guy but doesnt have a clue. Bryan seems to think he got over for his wrestling when really it was his charisma and the stupid chant


----------



## Blaze2k2 (Dec 3, 2019)

midgetlover69 said:


> no one cares. Garcia has 0 potential
> 
> Garcia wouldnt get a reaction even if he were booked to squash the rock


Stop with the nonsense. You fantasy bookers kill me. Garcia has a lot of potential.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

RainmakerV2 said:


> He doesn't even have a character anymore.


That's another thing. Danielson and smarks think people are going to care about his angry midget shooter 'character.' They will not. Not beyond the 800K who watch the show anyway. People won't admit it, but the way he was produced in WWE is a big reason why he got over. No one is buying a 5'8 sub 200lbs shooter unless they look and work like Chris Benoit.


----------



## Blaze2k2 (Dec 3, 2019)

RainmakerV2 said:


> He doesn't even have a character anymore.


Sure he does. It's what it's been since he came into AEW. The American dragon badass who didn't lose clean to Garcia.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

Honestly, it was a really simple and logical story that was very easy to understand.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Blaze2k2 said:


> Sure he does. It's what it's been since he came into AEW. The American dragon badass who didn't lose clean to Garcia.



I think you're trolling lol.


----------



## Jay Trotter (Apr 10, 2019)

Blaze2k2 said:


> A great technical wrestler.


There is a litter of them up and down the roster with more breakout potential. He has nothing else going for him in terms of the overall package. Workrate guy. Dime a dozen. That is all.


----------



## becauseimafingcaveman (Apr 14, 2021)

He's about as bulletproof as it gets, so this really doesn't hurt him. But yeah Daniel Garcia is a guy with virtually zero mainstream upside. His beating one of the top 5-10 guys in the business does nothing for anybody. Everything Danielson does should matter.


----------



## adamclark52 (Nov 27, 2015)

If a guy can survive losing to Sheamus in 18 seconds at Wrestlemania he can survive anything


----------



## Blaze2k2 (Dec 3, 2019)

The XL 2 said:


> That's another thing. Danielson and smarks think people are going to care about his angry midget shooter 'character.' They will not. Not beyond the 800K who watch the show anyway. People won't admit it, but the way he was produced in WWE is a big reason why he got over. No one is buying a 5'8 sub 200lbs shooter unless they look and work like Chris Benoit.


In a AEW section of a forum caring so much about the way WWE presented Danielson. We don't care about your casual viewer concerns!


----------



## Blaze2k2 (Dec 3, 2019)

RainmakerV2 said:


> I think you're trolling lol.


No trolling. That's the way he's been presented.


----------



## Blaze2k2 (Dec 3, 2019)

becauseimafingcaveman said:


> He's about as bulletproof as it gets, so this really doesn't hurt him. But yeah Daniel Garcia is a guy with virtually zero mainstream upside. His beating one of the top 5-10 guys in the business does nothing for anybody. Everything Danielson does should matter.


You're too concerned with mainstream.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Blaze2k2 said:


> In a AEW section of a forum caring so much about the way WWE presented Danielson. We don't care about your casual viewer concerns!


I'm just pointing out that Danielson has never been over as some sort of badass. It's not a believable character for him and he doesn't play it well. But fuck, if you're going to insist on playing the character, don't do clean TV jobs to Daniel Garcia.


----------



## Blaze2k2 (Dec 3, 2019)

The XL 2 said:


> I'm just pointing out that Danielson has never been over as some sort of badass. It's not a believable character for him and he doesn't play it well. But fuck, if you're going to insist on playing the character, don't do clean TV jobs to Daniel Garcia.


Except he didn't do a clean job to Garcia.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Danielson likely was reminded of his wrestling mortality with the latest injury. Still loss is fine if explained as Bryan coming off an injury, overlooking opponent. Next match Bryan should merk him, and then rubber match Danielson should win a hard fought match.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Blaze2k2 said:


> Except he didn't do a clean job to Garcia.


Holding a dudes foot for a few seconds is barely any protection in modern wrestling.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Bryan isn't ruined -- he's probably done with his wrestling career.


----------



## Blaze2k2 (Dec 3, 2019)

The XL 2 said:


> Holding a dudes foot for a few seconds is barely any protection in modern wrestling.


Winning a wrestling match via distraction is not winning clean over someone. Period.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

Of course Bryan and his odd taste on wrestlers, you have RIcky Starks a guy that can wrestle and talk... but you want to put over bland motherfuckers like Yuta and Garcia 🤢 🤮 
Worst of all Garcia didn't give a fuck no emotion it's like those kids that get all the new consoles and phones as a present and they just make a pepe frog face.


----------



## Blaze2k2 (Dec 3, 2019)

RiverFenix said:


> Danielson likely was reminded of his wrestling mortality with the latest injury. Still loss is fine if explained as Bryan coming off an injury, overlooking opponent. Next match Bryan should merk him, and then rubber match Danielson should win a hard fought match.


You don't even need to do all that. Just give Garcia his proper push. At some point the younger talent has to get pushed over the older ones.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Bryan ahos just stayed retired and raised his kids. I hate it wrestlers you seem cool still think they have something to prove like to just chill with your family you have is dope matches, etc.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Blaze2k2 said:


> Stop with the nonsense. You fantasy bookers kill me. Garcia has a lot of potential.


he has the potential to bore you to death


----------



## Blaze2k2 (Dec 3, 2019)

Brodus Clay said:


> Of course Bryan and his odd taste on wrestlers, you have RIcky Starks a guy that can wrestle and talk...


And he's about to get a good babyface push.




> but you want to put over bland motherfuckers like Yuta and Garcia 🤢 🤮


Because they're solid workers that deliver good to great matches. The whole bland argument is subjective. People called Ricky Steamboat bland; people called Dean Malenko bland; but did I give a fuck? No because they're great wrestlers. I'm so over the whole _"if you can't cut a promo like the Rock or have some over the top charisma type of gimmick then your bland"_ argument.


----------



## Blaze2k2 (Dec 3, 2019)

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> he has the potential to bore you to death


I'm NOT bored!


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Boldgerg said:


> A major push for Garcia would also be a goofy choice, so they're screwed either way.


I don't mind him to be honest. Think there are better choices to push, but if there's a push at least it has some logic you know. Even if it's not my first choice.


----------



## Blaze2k2 (Dec 3, 2019)

Jersey said:


> Bryan ahos just stayed retired and raised his kids. I hate it wrestlers you seem cool still think they have something to prove like to just chill with your family you have is dope matches, etc.


It's not about him having something to prove is about his love for professional wrestling. He likes to wrestle and produce great wrestling matches.


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

No he's not.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

IronMan8 said:


> Anyone who seriously thinks this hurt Danielson is... a bit dumb.
> 
> Honestly, it was a really, really simple and logical story that was very easy to understand. Should AEW dumb things down for WWE bots?


I mean the logical story part kind of falls about when you consider the end story is

"Despite returning from injury and getting DDTd on concrete. He only loss because he got cheated".


----------



## Ultimo Duggan (Nov 19, 2021)

KrysRaw1 said:


> How do people expect a good push for Garcia when they can't even push Wardlow right


Wardlow is on a winning streak. His next squash will remind you guys with such short attention spans. He beat OC easier than other guys. 

TK’s mistake is thinking fans pay attention. He really needs the endless replays and announcers repeating repeatedly the same lines over and over.


----------



## No Chance in Hell (6 mo ago)

Bryan should retire. He's had so many concussions that he'll be lucky if he doesn't have CTE. He's also proof that you can be one hell of a great "wrestler" while still having no understanding of how the business works. Daniel Garcia gains nothing from this win. He beat Bryan on free TV in a random match with no story behind it. That's not how you make a star. And Bryan just looks like a fool at this point. If he had any common sense he would have negotiated a contract that allows him to be a part time special attraction.


----------



## Blaze2k2 (Dec 3, 2019)

No Chance in Hell said:


> Bryan should retire. He's had so many concussions that he'll be lucky if he doesn't have CTE. He's also proof that you can be one hell of a great "wrestler" while still having no understanding of how the business works. Daniel Garcia gains nothing from this win. He beat Bryan on free TV in a random match with no story behind it. That's not how you make a star. And Bryan just looks like a fool at this point. If he had any common sense he would have negotiated a contract that allows him to be a part time special attraction.


Is this what Vince taught you?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Ultimo Duggan said:


> Wardlow is on a winning streak. His next squash will remind you guys with such short attention spans. He beat OC easier than other guys.
> 
> TK’s mistake is thinking fans pay attention. He really needs the endless replays and announcers repeating repeatedly the same lines over and over.


The problem is he's inconsistent with featuring Wardlow. Wardlow came off a hot win and story over MJF, but is now being inconsistently booked. He should be in a story or at the very least on the show doing something weekly.


----------



## No Chance in Hell (6 mo ago)

Blaze2k2 said:


> Is this what Vince taught you?


Every star AEW has was created by Vince. Even guys like Rusev, Aleister Black and Keith Lee that you guys thought were failures in WWE were immediately treated like a big deal upon debuting in AEW because just being on the WWE stage makes you a known quantity.

Who is Daniel Garcia? Even after tonight he's still a nobody.


----------



## becauseimafingcaveman (Apr 14, 2021)

Blaze2k2 said:


> You're too concerned with mainstream.


I like Daniel Garcia, but Daniel Garcias grow on trees


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Danielson...

Appeared less than 100% (kayfabe), requiring several ref pauses when he seemed out of it.

Took a DDT on exposed concrete from the hungry young villain trying to make a name for himself. That in itself would end many opponents returning from a concussion but AmDrag fought on.

Had his foot hooked as he was moving in for the kill despite being in poor physical condition (kayfabe).

Lost by the referee's discretion, not by his own will.

All logical and pulled off well. In a sense, the polar opposite of the move heavy actionfests many bemoan. He looked like he'd returned too early and suffered for it. The old must be in peak condition with withstand the hungry young cubs. Garcia said in his backstage interview that he's been wrestling every day while Danielson was at home with his kids.

The booking was cool, unpredictable, won't hurt Danielson in the slightest (as someone mentioned he survived one of the quickest Mania losses ever among many other jobs in between his world title reigns) and nudges Garcia up. Between this and HOOK's spontaneous title win, tonight felt like Tony Khan taking some chances and straying from his stable, but sometimes stale booking formulas.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

So wait.... Danielson "hurts himself" when falling from the top turnbuckle, they lead on that he may have reinjured himself again, a bunch of shenanigans outside of the ring by Garcia happen to Danielson and then at the end of the match a random arm kept Danielson from crawling back in the ring long enough for Garcia to take advantage, piledriving him (which is consistent to his known concussion issues) and then Garcia continues to take advantage by putting Danielson in a submission, only for Danielson to pass out. Not tap out, pass out. Yet Danielson is ruined apparently...

They clearly went the extra mile to protect Danielson. He is fine. It's way better than when he lost to Sheamus in seconds at WrestleMania. THAT sucked. Especially when it was back when he was much less established than now. In fact Danielson has recovered from many loses and done well for himself.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

'Ruined', 'jobber', 'mark'... all words that lost meaning by being thrown around willy nilly.

It's a shame we never saw anything of that young guy Hunter Hearst Helmsley again after he was squashed in seconds and completely ruined by the washed up Ultimate Warrior on the biggest stage of them all. What ever happened to that guy after being embarrassed so?


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

3venflow said:


> 'Ruined', 'jobber', 'mark'... all words that lost meaning by being thrown around willy nilly.
> 
> It's a shame we never saw anything of that young guy Hunter Hearst Helmsley again after he was squashed in seconds and completely ruined by the washed up Ultimate Warrior on the biggest stage of them all. What ever happened to that guy after being embarrassed so?


You're comparing losing to the Ultimate Warrior at Wrestlemania to losing to Daniel Garcia?


What


----------



## No Chance in Hell (6 mo ago)

3venflow said:


> 'Ruined', 'jobber', 'mark'... all words that lost meaning by being thrown around willy nilly.
> 
> It's a shame we never saw anything of that young guy Hunter Hearst Helmsley again after he was squashed in seconds and completely ruined by the washed up Ultimate Warrior on the biggest stage of them all. What ever happened to that guy after being embarrassed so?


A more apt comparison would be if a 41 year old Triple H was putting over Heath Slater cleanly and then shaking his hand after the match.

Comparing a jabroni like Daniel Garcia to Ultimate Warrior shows how out of touch with reality you are.


----------



## g3rmany.turtle (6 mo ago)

If you are going to job out Danielson, why not give it to Hook? Why Daniel Garcia?


----------



## Blaze2k2 (Dec 3, 2019)

No Chance in Hell said:


> Every star AEW has was created by Vince. Even guys like Rusev, Aleister Black and Keith Lee that you guys thought were failures in WWE were immediately treated like a big deal upon debuting in AEW because just being on the WWE stage makes you a known quantity.


Kenny Omega wasn't created by Vince. The Young Bucks weren't created by Vince. Hangman Page wasn't created by Vince. Darby Allin, Sammy Guevara, MJF, etc. This whole notion that you're not a star unless you're in the WWE is dumb. 




> Who is Daniel Garcia? Even after tonight he's still a nobody.


Since you see everything through a WWE lens your mind is already made up and therefore said opinion reflects that.


----------



## Blaze2k2 (Dec 3, 2019)

g3rmany.turtle said:


> If you are going to job out Danielson, why not give it to Hook? Why Daniel Garcia?


Why not? Hook doesn't need it. Starks just literally put him over.


----------



## g3rmany.turtle (6 mo ago)

Blaze2k2 said:


> Kenny Omega wasn't created by Vince. The Young Bucks weren't created by Vince. Hangman Page wasn't created by Vince. Darby Allin, Sammy Guevara, MJF, etc. This whole notion that you're not a star unless you're in the WWE is dumb.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I mean to be fair. Who is Daniel Garcia though? Not to disrespect the man, but seriously by comparison to Bryan Danielson he is a jobber. This was a terrible booking move.


----------



## g3rmany.turtle (6 mo ago)

Blaze2k2 said:


> Why not? Hook doesn't need it. Starks just literally put him over.


"Hook doesn't need it." What? He is undefeated in singles competition and adding Bryan to that list would be huge. Is Daniel Garcia undefeated. Nope. He is 29-18. Give him a break. He had his chances. Hook makes the most sense, not Daniel Garcia.


----------



## No Chance in Hell (6 mo ago)

Blaze2k2 said:


> Kenny Omega wasn't created by Vince. The Young Bucks weren't created by Vince. Hangman Page wasn't created by Vince. Darby Allin, Sammy Guevara, MJF, etc. This whole notion that you're not a star unless you're in the WWE is dumb.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hangman is the biggest failure world champion in the history of the business aside from maybe Jack Swagger. Dude is right back to being a curtain jerking afterthought because he's more vanilla than a wafer. Darby isn't a star. He's a kid that follows Sting around. Sammy has legit X-Pac heat. The Bucks aren't the stars you think they are. I'll give you Omega and MJF. But MJF has disappeared for 2 months and appears to have legit heat with the boss so who knows how much longer he'll even stay with AEW.


----------



## Blaze2k2 (Dec 3, 2019)

g3rmany.turtle said:


> I mean to be fair. Who is Daniel Garcia though? Not to disrespect the man, but seriously by comparison to Bryan Danielson he is a jobber. This was a terrible booking move.


You got to start somewhere. This isn't Garcia's first rodeo. He's been in some high profile matches in the past and has consistently delivered good to great matches. He's shown to be reliable and that's why Jericho has taken him under his wing and why he keeps getting the opportunities.


----------



## Ultimo Duggan (Nov 19, 2021)

g3rmany.turtle said:


> If you are going to job out Danielson, why not give it to Hook? Why Daniel Garcia?


Hook already had his biggest moment earlier. Hook has the perfect storyline right now. Any other reality is not a reality I want to entertain even the least bit.


----------



## Blaze2k2 (Dec 3, 2019)

g3rmany.turtle said:


> "Hook doesn't need it." What? He is undefeated in singles competition and adding Bryan to that list would be huge. Is Daniel Garcia undefeated. Nope. He is 29-18. Give him a break. He had his chances. Hook makes the most sense, not Daniel Garcia.


Hook is over protected and limited. Beating Starks was probably his biggest win to date. He's not ready for Danielson. Garcia on the other hand has proven to be a very good technical wrestler and has performed well with the opportunities he's been given.


----------



## g3rmany.turtle (6 mo ago)

Blaze2k2 said:


> You got to start somewhere. This isn't Garcia's first rodeo. He's been in some high profile matches in the past and has consistently delivered good to great matches. He's shown to be reliable and that's why Jericho has taken him under his wing and why he keeps getting the opportunities.


Daniel Garcia starting somewhere has nothing to do with beating Bryan Danielson, and everything to do with terrible booking decisions. It's a random win and the proof was there the whole time. No one thought he was going to beat Bryan. And those same folks weren't caught off guard in a good way either. He jobbed to Daniel Garcia. The closest Daniel Garcia will get to WM will be as referee. The guy is a nobody. There are no high profile matches in AEW bigger than going one on one with Bryan Danielson aka Daniel Bryan. He made himself a household name in the WWE for over a decade. He was legit over for that time period as well, like the whole time. Garcia hasn't wrestled anyone in AEW to the caliber of and exposure as Bryan Danielson aka Daniel Bryan. So, don't give me this high-profile match nonsense.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

lol the usual knee jerk WF sadists strike again.

‘You gotta love it’ etc.


----------



## Blaze2k2 (Dec 3, 2019)

No Chance in Hell said:


> Hangman is the biggest failure world champion in the history of the business aside from maybe Jack Swagger. Dude is right back to being a curtain jerking afterthought because he's more vanilla than a wafer.


Biggest failure as World Champion is a stretch. Out of all the world champions that AEW has had Hangman has had the best match quality. I couldn't name one single bad match that Hangman had in his whole Title reign. Dude delivered banger after banger.



> Darby isn't a star. He's a kid that follows Sting around.


Darby is one of the most over wrestlers in the company. Of course he's a star. 



> Sammy has legit X-Pac heat.


I remember two years ago nobody knew who Sammy was and now he's known enough to get so-called X-Pac heat.



> The Bucks aren't the stars you think they are.


Of course they are. The only other tag team on their level is FTR. Both tag teams are the most accomplished in modern wrestling. 



> I'll give you Omega and MJF. But MJF has disappeared for 2 months and appears to have legit heat with the boss so who knows how much longer he'll even stay with AEW.


Apparently you got worked by MJF. MJF isn't going anywhere.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Bryan obviously isn't ruined and will be fine, but this will do nothing for Garcia just like it did nothing for alot of the other people Bryan put over. This isn't Triple H putting over Batista.


----------



## adamclark52 (Nov 27, 2015)

Is this that 50-50 booking I always hear about?


----------



## Blaze2k2 (Dec 3, 2019)

g3rmany.turtle said:


> Daniel Garcia starting somewhere has nothing to do with beating Bryan Danielson, and everything to do with terrible booking decisions. It's a random win and the proof was there the whole time. No one thought he was going to beat Bryan. And those same folks weren't caught off guard in a good way either.


Everybody's a fantasy Booker nowadays. I had no problem with the decision at all.



> He jobbed to Daniel Garcia. The closest Daniel Garcia will get to WM will be as referee. The guy is a nobody. There are no high profile matches in AEW bigger than going one on one with Bryan Danielson aka Daniel Bryan. He made himself a household name in the WWE for over a decade. He was legit over for that time period as well, like the whole time. Garcia hasn't wrestled anyone in AEW to the caliber of and exposure as Bryan Danielson aka Daniel Bryan. So, don't give me this high-profile match nonsense.


Here we go with the WWE nonsense. I don't give two quarts of shit what Bryan Danielson did in WWE. He wrestles in AEW now and his job like Punk, Omega, Moxley, Jericho, etc is to help put over the younger talent. Garcia has made the most of every opportunity given to him. He's consistently delivered good to Great matches. A year ago he received praise in his match against CM Punk. Punk said in an interview that "_Daniel Garcia is light-years beyond his age,. He’s everything I possibly want in a wrestler on a television show.” _ Dude has a ton of potential.


----------



## foc (Aug 27, 2009)

Jay Trotter said:


> What on earth does Danielson see in Garcia?
> 
> Mindboggling.


Same thing as Jericho saw in Fandango.


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

No one ever ever ever ever ever ever exaggerates on this forum


----------



## g3rmany.turtle (6 mo ago)

Blaze2k2 said:


> Everybody's a fantasy Booker nowadays. I had no problem with the decision at all.
> 
> 
> 
> Here we go with the WWE nonsense. I don't give two quarts of shit what Bryan Danielson did in WWE. He wrestles in AEW now and his job like Punk, Omega, Moxley, Jericho, etc is to help put over the younger talent. Garcia has made the most of every opportunity given to him. He's consistently delivered good to Great matches. A year ago he received praise in his match against CM Punk. Punk said in an interview that "_Daniel Garcia is light-years beyond his age,. He’s everything I possibly want in a wrestler on a television show.” _ Dude has a ton of potential.


You have no problem with the decision because you don't understand consistency. Daniel Garcia isn't on Bryan Danielson's level. It's not about beating Bryan, it's about the random booking decision. WWE nonsense. He appeared on their show recently. He made himself a household name there. You can ignore it all you'd like, I won't. Jericho is 50 years old the other guys you mentioned aren't near him in age and are supposed to be the leading force in the company. Moxley, Punk, Bryan, and Omega aren't old past their prime veterans who are just there to job out. They're there to help make AEW competitive with WWE RAW and SD, that's not happening right now is it. Why? Because of shit like this.


----------



## Teemu™ (12 mo ago)

An older, former WWE star puts over a younger homegrown star. Yea, it'd be nice to see a proper singles main event run from Bryan, but it's hardly a negative that he is putting over a younger talent. I can see both sides.

Bryan really should tighten up his midsection, though. It's bothered me for years.


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

I was shocked but I see this as team Jericho needing to look as strong as possible if nothing more like they have been the last 6 weeks or more.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

foc said:


> Same thing as Jericho saw in Fandango.



Jericho is on record saying he was appalled at that being his Mania match and was gonna go to Vince and get it changed til Taker told him "just do it".


Now I know you're trolling lol.


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Jericho is on record saying he was appalled at that being his Mania match and was gonna go to Vince and get it changed til Taker told him "just do it".
> 
> Now I know you're trolling lol.


Ol Taker taping up the fists again backstage.


----------



## Jbardo37 (Aug 20, 2021)

I’m as big as a Bryan fan as you’ll find and even I’ll admit that his big fault is he actually puts too many people over. He should view himself more as the main event star that he is.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

No Bryan Danielson isn't ruined that's Karen logic.

The problem is Garcia hasn't earned it. He just came off a loss to the BCC young boy over the weekend. And he gets booked to beat Bryan protected loss or not. Why not have Garcia beat yuta and then do this? No one would be complaining as hard then. You then have him brag about being the best technical sports entertainer and make Bryan chase him and never get him. Then do the match where Bryan wins. Then build to a submission ironman for the pure title or something.

Now you just turned Garcia into Roman reigns. He has to face Mox at all out now otherwise the wins goofy as @RapShepard said


----------



## Tobiyama (Dec 19, 2020)

Bryan shouldn't be losing to this guy. He has a limited ceiling. And the loss sets up another match I have no interest in seeing. Jack Swagger isn't over with the AEW audience and he has a limited ceiling also. It is just pointless bullshit to keep Bryan occupied.


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

Yet we have people on here who shit all over those wrestlers who protect their position. This is why they do it, to stop shite like this happening.


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

Something tells me that Danielson is about to retire


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Lol. What a foolish take. He fuckin made Garcia and gave him more credibility than he has had in months with one genius match.

Wasn't clean and injury played into it. It was unpredictable and was done for the right guy. Bryan winning his return match and then what? Smile the next week? Now he is a man on a mission against JAS.


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

Whilst I think this would have been better served on a PPV, if this is followed correctly then I don't have a problem with it.

He's not the guy I'd push though. Think he's better suit in the ROH Pure picture until he bulks up.


----------



## TheGreatBanana (Jul 7, 2012)

Bryan made himself more irrelevant by losing to Garcia. This is a guy AEW could’ve used to catapult their product, but now AEW is floundering. There’s no hype around the product. They’ve done a terrible job with Bryan, Punk and a lot of other ex WWE guys.


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

Okay, I’m done with AEW. The only guys I like are dumb af and willingly put over trash.


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

The XL 2 said:


> Danielson never really got it. He never understood why fans got behind him in 2014 either. He's not the wrestling genius some think he is.


I’ve always said this. It’s the worst thing about being a fan of his. He wants to put everyone over.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

.christopher. said:


> I’ve always said this. It’s the worst thing about being a fan of his. He wants to put everyone over.


Here it made sense though. And Garcia is talented as hell for a 23 year old. And he sold an injury throughout the match, he came back too early was the story of the match and it was not clean. Gives heat to JAS/Garcia. Gives a motive to Bryan. Build up the heels before finally kicking their heads in.


----------



## Hunter's Penis (Apr 10, 2020)

fans now realizing how well WWE used and valued Daniel Bryan.


----------



## TheDraw (Jun 27, 2019)

Dude's been meh since day 1. Enjoyed some of his WWF stuff but always felt like an upper mid card guy to me.


----------



## The Sheik (Jul 10, 2017)

I kinda agree they need to get him away from BCC, he should be above that.. but Garcia going over Bryan was the right move, Bryan is an established star and they're trying to get this young guy over.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

zkorejo said:


> Here it made sense though. And Garcia is talented as hell for a 23 year old. And he sold an injury throughout the match, he came back too early was the story of the match and it was not clean. Gives heat to JAS/Garcia. Gives a motive to Bryan. Build up the heels before finally kicking their heads in.


The issue for me is Garcia literally just lost to wheeler. If Bryan wanted to put over Garcia, he should have had Tony have Garcia win the pure title. Give the kid momentum first.

You then do Bryan if you absolutely must. But imagine how credible Garcia would be if he was pure champion and beat the guy who is the best American pure wrestler in the world 

Now Bryan looks like the guy who couldn't beat the guy who lost clean to the BCC young boy.

A win over Bryan should always be built up to. Now Garcia is essentially Roman reigns and needs to be shot into the main event


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Wait...They did WHAT?!!

Bryan Danielson lost to a guy who's been presented as nothing more than a Jericho stooge?

And to think some of the cult say WWE misused him holy shit!


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Firefromthegods said:


> The issue for me is Garcia literally just lost to wheeler. If Bryan wanted to put over Garcia, he should have had Tony have Garcia win the pure title. Give the kid momentum first.
> 
> You then do Bryan if you absolutely must. But imagine how credible Garcia would be if he was pure champion and beat the guy who is the best American pure wrestler in the world
> 
> ...


Um I disagree. Bryan would have beaten Garcia if he was healthy and if there wasn't any interference or maybe even if it was just one of the two, he may still have beaten Garcia.

This was by no means passing of the torch kind of a deal, this isn't Bryan putting over Garcia as the best technical wrestler. This was Garcia getting his ass handed to him by Bryan until the injury kicked in and then still had to cheat to win. This was purely for heat for heels and regaining cred for Garcia after his loss to wheeler.

This gives motive to Bryan, this starts the question if Bryan came back too early. This kind of makes Bryan vulnerable which makes things unpredictable. It's better than Bryan winning decisively and look bored next week.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

RainmakerV2 said:


> He doesn't care. He's a mark whos never understood how over he truly is and how to protect it. He just likes to put on "great wrestling matches " and that's it. That's him. It's a shame actually.


Genuinely, Danielson is his own worst enemy. Just happy to be there and will gladly job to anyone. There's something to be said for Stars protecting their 'aura'. At a certain point there isn't much of a rub in beating Bryan, if everyone does it.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

zkorejo said:


> Um I disagree. *Bryan would have beaten Garcia if he was healthy and if there wasn't any interference or maybe even if it was just one of the two, he may still have beaten Garcia.*
> 
> This was by no means passing of the torch kind of a deal, this isn't Bryan putting over Garcia as the best technical wrestler. *This was Garcia getting his ass handed to him by Bryan until the injury kicked in and then still had to cheat to win.* This was purely for heat for heels and regaining cred for Garcia after his loss to wheeler.
> 
> This gives motive to Bryan, this starts the question if Bryan came back too early. This kind of makes Bryan vulnerable which makes things unpredictable. It's better than Bryan winning decisively and look bored next week.


But doesn't the bolded kinda take away from your claim that Bryan made Garcia. Like Bryan had to be injured and interfered on for Garcia to win. So now Bryan has taken a loss and Garcia can't gain much from it because they did everything to tell you it's a fluke. Did Bryan come back to early isn't really that captivating of a story.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

RapShepard said:


> But doesn't the bolded kinda take away from your claim that Bryan made Garcia. Like Bryan had to be injured and interfered on for Garcia to win. So now Bryan has taken a loss and Garcia can't gain much from it because they did everything to tell you it's a fluke. Did Bryan come back to early isn't really that captivating of a story.


Yes didn't "make" him ofcourse but what has Garcia done ever since he was associated with JAS? This one match has done more for him in terms of cred than anything he has done for months now.

We have had Bryan going through roster like a machine. This kind of puts a question mark on him. Can he win? Will he win? Can he still go?.. it's better than "he's the best wrestler but is in midcard beating everyone and not getting the title shot, due to booking reasons."


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

zkorejo said:


> Um I disagree. Bryan would have beaten Garcia if he was healthy and if there wasn't any interference or maybe even if it was just one of the two, he may still have beaten Garcia.
> 
> This was by no means passing of the torch kind of a deal, this isn't Bryan putting over Garcia as the best technical wrestler. This was Garcia getting his ass handed to him by Bryan until the injury kicked in and then still had to cheat to win. This was purely for heat for heels and regaining cred for Garcia after his loss to wheeler.
> 
> This gives motive to Bryan, this starts the question if Bryan came back too early. This kind of makes Bryan vulnerable which makes things unpredictable. It's better than Bryan winning decisively and look bored next week.


You can still put over people even though you win. You achieve the same story you want to tell if Bryan wins with a small package. Then post match do a beat down and have Bryan pass out to the sharpshooter. Have Garcia chirp about how Bryan got lucky. The surprise roll up is the biggest sports entertainment trick in the book.

Run the match again at quake with Garcia winning by surprise roll up with the trunks. A sport's entertainment trope. 

Then all out you do a submission match with Garcia going over. 

Zack then mocks him and then you run with the is Bryan past it trope and then you run ZSJ vs Bryan at wrestle Kingdom with Bryan proving his still got it.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Firefromthegods said:


> You can still put over people even though you win. You achieve the same story you want to tell if Bryan wins with a small package. Then post match do a beat down and have Bryan pass out to the sharpshooter. Have Garcia chirp about how Bryan got lucky. The surprise roll up is the biggest sports entertainment trick in the book.
> 
> Run the match again at quake with Garcia winning by surprise roll up with the trunks. A sport's entertainment trope.
> 
> ...


Sure they could have gone this way. But the whole direction right now seems like giving the credibility and heat to JAS as a whole. This gives them more heat and credibility IMO than a random beat down after the match which means nothing anymore because AEW overdoes it.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

Booker of the year strikes again.
I´m sure Bryan wanted to do this, but a real booker would have told him "no, that´s not happening anytime soon"


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

zkorejo said:


> Yes didn't "make" him ofcourse but what has Garcia done ever since he was associated with JAS? This one match has done more for him in terms of cred than anything he has done for months now.
> 
> We have had Bryan going through roster like a machine. This kind of puts a question mark on him. Can he win? Will he win? Can he still go?.. it's better than "he's the best wrestler but is in midcard beating everyone and not getting the title shot, due to booking reasons."


Definitely don't want wrestling for wrestling's sake stories agree there. 

But the am I pass my prime or healthy yet think is just a no for me. We just came off 9 months of Punk doing the essentially same story.


Plus it's brain breaking for me personally and hard to fall into. Because well of course he's healthy enough or he wouldn't be cleared lol.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

zkorejo said:


> Sure they could have gone this way. But the whole direction right now seems like giving the credibility and heat to JAS as a whole. This gives them more heat and credibility IMO than a random beat down after the match which means nothing anymore because AEW overdoes it.


I guess the one solace I can take is it wasn't Sammy in this spot if this was the plan all along


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

RapShepard said:


> Definitely don't want wrestling for wrestling's sake stories agree there.
> 
> But the am I pass my prime or healthy yet think is just a no for me. We just came off 9 months of Punk doing the essentially same story.
> 
> ...


Tbf you never know with Bryan, he has worked hurt before. I am worried everytime he takes a bump to the head. Doesn't help Bryan sells this because he KNOWS his fans are worried. And he gets me every single time.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

zkorejo said:


> Tbf you never know with Bryan, he has worked hurt before. I am worried everytime he takes a bump to the head. Doesn't help Bryan sells this because he KNOWS his fans are worried. And he gets me every single time.


Yeah he definitely be playing that shit up lol.


----------



## Dizzie (Jun 22, 2019)

He is not ruined, did he not put over buddy Murphy on wwe and still main event wm?


----------



## Jammy (Jan 3, 2012)

Embarrassing. I cancelled my fite sub.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Lol - i am a massive BD mark

most likely the biggest on this board

no, he’s not ruined - c’mon now


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Lol - i am a massive BD mark
> 
> most likely the biggest on this board
> 
> no, he’s not ruined - c’mon now


Interested on your take on the match ? I know shiv and thanos were less than thrilled with the result


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Firefromthegods said:


> Interested on your take on the match ? I know shiv and thanos were less than thrilled with the result


i loved it

Bryan early on started playing the concussed gimmick and still fought - Garcia was like a pitbull though

Garcia won with the assist

dirty win, DB can get retribution, Garcia gets the rub

nice length match, nice action

people act like DB was always booked like some unstoppable monster. Nope, he lost… a lot

but he wins when it counts and he can never be buried

as a mark for both, i loved this - and its shock result, which is always nice


----------



## zodiacF5 (Apr 3, 2017)

RainmakerV2 said:


> He doesn't care. He's a mark whos never understood how over he truly is and how to protect it. He just likes to put on "great wrestling matches " and that's it. That's him. It's a shame actually.


What double standard comment, if this were WWE you guys will shitting until tomorrow


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

It was great


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> i loved it
> 
> Bryan early on started playing the concussed gimmick and still fought - Garcia was like a pitbull though
> 
> ...


I would be fine with it if I didn't see death before dishonour and DG won the pure title.

BD isn't isn't DB. just like Mox isn't ambrose. So a win needs to be built to. Even dirty ones. Because am drag doesn't lose 

Now you kinda need to make Garcia number one contender for all out. You're not going to find anyone more credible right now especially since according to punk he is just now relearning to walk


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Firefromthegods said:


> I would be fine with it if I didn't see death before dishonour and DG won the pure title.
> 
> BD isn't isn't DB. just like Mox isn't ambrose. So a win needs to be built to. Even dirty ones. Because am drag doesn't lose
> 
> Now you kinda need to make Garcia number one contender for all out. You're not going to find anyone more credible right now especially since according to punk he is just now relearning to walk


Garcia wasn’t soundly beater on ROH though - it was the olde shock roll-up

it also says all these guys are a lot closer together than what you think - and that is what you want for your young guys

this loss was built to - he was selling a head injury for 20 min and then the dirty little arm from Hager - i thought DB was well protected all things considered


----------



## Diggins (6 mo ago)

I dont mind bcc but daniel garcia should of never beat daniel brian. What does it achieve? I dont see daniel garcia headlining shows and being a big name by himself without jas.


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

I think people are too early to jump on things. We don’t know if a storyline for BD is beginning.
Or even a storyline for Garcia. Maybe the BCC will try and hire him.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Garcia wasn’t soundly beater on ROH though - it was the olde shock roll-up
> 
> it also says all these guys are a lot closer together than what you think - and that is what you want for your young guys
> 
> this loss was built to - he was selling a head injury for 20 min and then the dirty little arm from Hager - i thought DB was well protected all things considered


Yeah he was protected but Garcia hasn't had any huge singles wins was my point. Like wins over cassidy, etc. If he was running hot sure go for it.

I just think it turns DG into Roman reigns. Too much too soon. Unless they are planning on making Garcia a pillar because MJF is indeed done


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

I like Garcia and I think he has a world of potential, but he’s not there yet — nor has he been built to be a guy that should be going over a main eventer (screwy finish or not). Wherever this story or win goes, you’ve already lost people from the start.

bryans highly anticipated return in the main event of dynamite and he loses.. come on


----------



## DJ Punk (Sep 1, 2016)

Jay Trotter said:


> What on earth does Danielson see in Garcia?
> 
> Mindboggling.


A young version of himself.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Losing while about 50% (kayfabe) and with help from Hager to a young upstart ruined Danielson, but not singles match losses to Jey Uso, Adam Cole (when he was NXT and had near zero visibility on main brand TV), Erick Rowan, Buddy Murphy, Kofi Kingston, Mustafa Ali, Shelton Benjamin, Jack Swagger, Sin Cara, Damien Sandow (on SD and in two minutes... on Main Event), and Sheamus (not a problem on paper, but it was over in seconds on the biggest show in wrestling) either side of title reigns didn't. It's almost like losses aren't the end of the world. Danielson will be fine and Garcia is in a better place for this win, even though it was tainted.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Firefromthegods said:


> Yeah he was protected but Garcia hasn't had any huge singles wins was my point. Like wins over cassidy,  etc. If he was running hot sure go for it.
> 
> I just think it turns DG into Roman reigns. Too much too soon. Unless they are planning on making Garcia a pillar because MJF is indeed done


this is his huge singles win though

you have to start somewhere


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> this is his huge singles win though
> 
> you have to start somewhere


That's like losing your virginity to Mia Khalifa. You get good in bed with the normies first before you bang the former main event pornstar


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Firefromthegods said:


> That's like losing your virginity to Mia Khalifa. You get good in bed with the normies first before you bang the former main event pornstar


haha! But what a story! XD


----------



## hardcorewrasslin (Jun 29, 2016)

You’re damned if you do and you’re damned if you don’t.


----------



## CaptainCharisma2005 (7 mo ago)

Garcia looks like the generic template when you create a player in wrestling games, but skinnier

If hes the future of aew they wont last long


----------



## DZ Crew (Sep 26, 2016)

Blaze2k2 said:


> He got zero reaction for winning because he's a heel.


As a heel you're supposed to be booed. If you get little to no reaction it's because no one cares. Garcia has the personality of a dry sponge. Booker of the year strikes again booking these bland dweebs to go over actual talent who are or were over.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

Bryan was ruined the moment he walked into AEW.

I was just rewatching some of his stuff with The Authority and his Planets Champion work. No way AEW could book great stuff like that given what we've seen so far. The Blackpool Combat Club has been botched so bad and they had one chance to make that feel like something special 6 months ago. Bryan hasn't recovered since.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

3venflow said:


> Losing while about 50% (kayfabe) and with help from Hager to a young upstart ruined Danielson, but not singles match losses to Jey Uso, Adam Cole (when he was NXT and had near zero visibility on main brand TV), Erick Rowan, Buddy Murphy, Kofi Kingston, Mustafa Ali, Shelton Benjamin, Jack Swagger, Sin Cara, Damien Sandow (on SD and in two minutes... on Main Event), and Sheamus (not a problem on paper, but it was over in seconds on the biggest show in wrestling) either side of title reigns didn't. It's almost like losses aren't the end of the world. Danielson will be fine and Garcia is in a better place for this win, even though it was tainted.
> 
> View attachment 128734


The vast majority of these losses were heavily criticized just as heavily. Especially the ones that predictably led to no actual elevation.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

RapShepard said:


> The vast majority of these losses were heavily criticized just as heavily. Especially the ones that predictably led to no actual elevation.


But they didn't ruin him, did they? That's the whole topic of this thread. Fans are reactionary and fickle, responding to an isolated result as if that's the destruction of a wrestler's entire career, when most of these people probably couldn't tell you what happened on Dynamite five weeks ago and who defeated who. Wins are remembered more than losses in wrestling.

Danielson lost to Shelton Benjamin just a month before he beat AJ for the WWE Title in 2018. Did people go back and reference his defeat to a lifetime midcarder, saying it destroyed any credibility he had as champion?

Yesterday's match also had the clear 'sporting' reason for Danielson losing. This is what happened when he was 100%.


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

LMAO

Just the current "X is ruined" thread of the week. Ridiculous.


----------



## Casual Fan #52 (Dec 23, 2010)

midgetlover69 said:


> yea talented guy but doesnt have a clue. Bryan seems to think he got over for his wrestling when really it was his charisma and the stupid chant


I thought he got over mostly because he wasn't supposed to, and fans were frustrated with WWE ignoring what they wanted, across the board.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

He was ruined the second they put him with trash like Moxley and that other loser who bled his way into impressing their fans.

He had one of the most promising heel turns we’d seen in years and Tony completely botched it to appease the kind of hardcores who know of his relationship with Regal. Just a debacle.

He’s beyond repair now. Every ex-WWE guy peaks the night they debut and Danielson is now no different. It’s genuinely impressive how he keeps managing to book these guys into irrelevance.


----------



## DJ Punk (Sep 1, 2016)

Lmao these threads are so stupid.

Bryan and Eddie are not ruined. They'll continue getting cheered, wins, and title reigns. This was just about putting a young promising talent over. He can proudly say he beat the American Dragon now. This doesn't hurt Bryan's credibility at all because he wasn't even at 100% (Jericho and Bryan in the ring sold this point to death if you paid attention).


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

What a dumbass thread. Some of you are so elementary with your opinions that it's almost not worth responding. Comes off like some kind of disorder. 

I understand those that thought Bryan shouldn't have lost given his star power, and there are some fair points being raised by the more logical posters, but this is no way "ruins" him. Not even close. Especially given the level of protection they gave him in said loss.


----------



## DJ Punk (Sep 1, 2016)

Prosper said:


> What a dumbass thread. Some of you are so elementary with your opinions that it's almost not worth responding. Comes off like some kind of disorder.
> 
> I understand those that thought Bryan shouldn't have lost given his star power, and there are some fair points being raised by the more logical posters, but this is no way "ruins" him. Not even close. Especially given the level of protection they gave him in said loss.


Think this same dude made the "EDDIE IS RUINED" thread last week when he came out of the match looking dominant and got a huge pop with the crowd this week. Most of the posts and threads here aren't a good representation of the actual fandom that attends and enjoys the shows. Just an overly obnoxious loud minority.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Ah of course *HookedOnThuganomics *is going to act like a Karen after every show XD


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

Irish Jet said:


> Every ex-WWE guy peaks the night they debut


100000% !!! Facts. Most of the ex WWE/NXT talent which 90% of them are more talented than 90% of the homegrown AEW talent have a good debut(except Toni Storm, they botched hers) and then everything goes downhill for them after this.

The narrative that Tony Khan gives preference to ex WWE NXT people is demonstrably absurd. He either puts everyone on Dark within less than a month, jobs them out to hopeless AEW talent or in the case of only 2 of them he "books them strong" which would be Punk and Cole. Whether you like Adam Cole or not there's no denying everything about his NXT run was better. HHH found a way to make a really bland vanilla guy thats overrated feel like a star, everything he doesn't in AEW. CM Punk has been handled even worse. He's also overrated even in WWE, but his only good work to date happened in WWE in 2011, he's been atrocious in AEW having competitive 20 minute matches with jobbers. Like him or not, that's not how a supposed superstar from the bigger company should be booked to help make the #2 company feel like it can be #1 some day.


----------



## #1Hulk-A-Maniac (Dec 31, 2002)

That was a huge win for Daniel Garcia, and completely sells the idea that Danielson shouldn't have come back so soon. I think it will set up Garcia jumping from the JAS to the BCC under Danielson's tutelage.


----------



## ClintDagger (Feb 1, 2015)

I don’t know if he’s ruined but if these are the kinds of things they want to do with him then they should have used the money they paid him more wisely.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

I like Daniel Garcia, but that outcome was garbage indeed.


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

Lol. Disastrous booking. This will lead to nothing and came from nowhere.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Prediction: Bryan will use this to retire a lot of his moveset - like the top-rope dropkick and the dive

and he will do the insane-violent-money-style he devised when he retired

for those that don't know / he made his own brutal mat-based style while he was retired where he could wrestle safely 

he hinted to it once in WWE - i think when facing Brock, he came in with a kinda chimp walk

if so, Bryan is gonna become more brutal than ever


----------



## HBK Styles Ospreay (Jan 15, 2020)

midgetlover69 said:


> Bryan wouldnt job for miro but he does it for fucking daniel garcia lmao


Fuck Miroslav, glad Bryan didn't lay down for that schmuck.


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

Bryan's jobbing to these guys now? Fuck.


----------



## TKO Wrestling (Jun 26, 2018)

Blaze2k2 said:


> Props to Danielson for putting over Garcia.


For real.


----------



## TKO Wrestling (Jun 26, 2018)

Jay Trotter said:


> What on earth does Danielson see in Garcia?
> 
> Mindboggling.


An absolute technician with a giant career ahead of him.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

TKO Wrestling said:


> An absolute technician with a giant career ahead of him.


True, but he needs to develop a character. Danielson truly believes wrestling ability alone is enough -- it isn't. He forgets that even he had to develop a character in WWE in order to make it. American Dragon didn't work in WWE. He got over because of his on screen chemistry with Mayor Kane.


----------



## MrFlash (Jan 9, 2016)

This site and poster needs to calm down with these "x is ruined" threads. If a wrestler can't survive one loss then they aren't over anyway and Bryan sure as fuck is. Was it a shocking result? Yes. (side note: @THE MAN.THE MYTH.THE SHIV.THE END. you called it dude, your gut feeling was right. Well done, I was wrong big time lol). Which isn't a bad thing as AEW does suffer from a lot of match's that are easy to predict and this on paper looked like one of them so it good for a change. 

Garcia needed a big win if they're gone push him so this helps him big time. Now he can be a cocky sob while Bryan gets revenge on Jake Hager and the JAS, before he goes after the main belt most likely again. Basically Garcia gets elevated and uses this win to move up the AEW ladder like Yuta did by losing, while Bryan now has a feud to keep him busy until Mox is done with Jericho. So where the problem? Swear modern fans would claim Stone Cold was done after losing to Bret Hart, so short sided as hell.


----------



## AthleticGirth (Jul 25, 2020)

It was a great piece of wrestling storytelling. Just look at the crowd's reaction - from jubilant "YES' chanting to stunned silence as the cocky kid dismantled the ailing crowd favourite. 

Tremendous theatre. Danielson gets it.


----------



## thevardinator (Nov 6, 2012)

His stock is crashing and a win over him will mean nothing if he's losing to jobbers.

He needs to be careful, it took Jericho a long time to recover from a period of putting guys over who shouldn't have been.


----------



## THA_WRESTER (Sep 29, 2011)

Garcia is forever a midcarder in my opinion. There's no reason Danielson should've put him over. Will he put over Wheeler Yuta next...??


----------



## themachoprince (Jan 15, 2021)

Regal ruins everything he touches and his arrival was the end of Bryan (who could have brought AEW in as a serious contender to WWE had they rode Bryans momentum properly) .. not sure what happened but the booking went from Great to complete Trash.. maybe TK s coke habit finally caught up with him ... at least Christian is finally fun again .. almost makes up for dumping marko stunt.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

RainmakerV2 said:


> He doesn't care. He's a mark whos never understood how over he truly is and how to protect it. He just likes to put on "great wrestling matches " and that's it. That's him. It's a shame actually.


WTF? It's a shame he constantly puts on awesome matches?


----------



## hybrid92_ (Aug 17, 2021)

stupid decision because garcia isn't ready yet to be beating top guys on the roster. garcia and yuta are 2 bang average guys tony is trying to ram down our throats and it ain't working.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

themachoprince said:


> Regal ruins everything he touches and his arrival was the end of Bryan *(who could have brought AEW in as a serious contender to WWE had they rode Bryans momentum properly) *.. not sure what happened but the booking went from Great to complete Trash.. maybe TK s coke habit finally caught up with him ... at least Christian is finally fun again .. almost makes up for dumping marko stunt.


Bryan's debut in AEW drew 1.3 million viewers. They haven't surpassed that since. He's had great matches, but he hasn't been involved in any worthwhile storyline. The best way they could've used Bryan was to make him a babyface against a heel faction. They have a chance to try and get something out of Bryan's run if he enters a long feud against Jericho's stable.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

themachoprince said:


> Regal ruins everything he touches and his arrival was the end of Bryan (who could have brought AEW in as a serious contender to WWE had they rode Bryans momentum properly) .. not sure what happened but the booking went from Great to complete Trash.. maybe TK s coke habit finally caught up with him ... at least Christian is finally fun again .. almost makes up for dumping marko stunt.


Tbh he was ruined when they went with Hangman over him as world champion. Sacrificing your star at the alter of “long term storytelling” lmao.


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

Irish Jet said:


> Tbh he was ruined when they went with Hangman over him as world champion. Sacrificing your star at the alter of “long term storytelling” lmao.


How do you create stars without having established stars put them over?

Some people are really shortsighted. If danielson, punk etc went around beating everyone, AEW would have no stars in 5-10 years. Literally the biggest issue with WWE and people want the same issue in AEW.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Geert Wilders said:


> How do you create stars without having established stars put them over?
> 
> Some people are really shortsighted. If danielson, punk etc went around beating everyone, AEW would have no stars in 5-10 years. Literally the biggest issue with WWE and people want the same issue in AEW.


Bringing in CM Punk and Danielson was always going to draw the attention of fans. They’re stars. And they didn’t elevate Hangman, quite the opposite - By putting the title on Hangman they gave him no chance, he was always going to be overshadowed and sure enough he had one of the most embarrassing title runs I’ve seen in my life. 

All people cared about was Punk-MJF and to a lesser extent Danielson-Moxley. The belt lost prestige and Hangman lost credibility with each passing week. Look at where Hangman is now and honestly ask yourself if he has been elevated.

Meanwhile heel Danielson was doing some of the best work in his career and we missed out on what could have been the greatest reign of terror. Good job Tony!


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Geert Wilders said:


> How do you create stars without having established stars put them over?
> 
> Some people are really shortsighted. If danielson, punk etc went around beating everyone, AEW would have no stars in 5-10 years. Literally the biggest issue with WWE and people want the same issue in AEW.


It's funny.. I used to use the same argument you made here, FOR Daniel Bryan in WWE.


----------



## CaptainCharisma2005 (7 mo ago)

Geert Wilders said:


> How do you create stars without having established stars put them over?
> 
> Some people are really shortsighted. If danielson, punk etc went around beating everyone, AEW would have no stars in 5-10 years. Literally the biggest issue with WWE and people want the same issue in AEW.


If aew are pinning their hopes on daniel garcia there wont be another 5 years let alone 10


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2013)

Geert Wilders said:


> How do you create stars without having established stars put them over?
> 
> Some people are really shortsighted. If danielson, punk etc went around beating everyone, AEW would have no stars in 5-10 years. Literally the biggest issue with WWE and people want the same issue in AEW.


You don't create stars with wins over stars. Stars are made by winning over the viewers (not just the people willing to pay money to attend the live television show) and THEN putting them over established names when they are ready to carry the ball. People wanted to see Hangman overcome Omega, specifically. The problem is that there wasn't anything that they particularly wanted to see him do as champion. They created a character that is relatively good at chasing after something, but not as the focal point of the promotion. 

Using Danielson as a means to put Hangman over further was a risk. It didn't pan out. It isn't that there was no argument to do it, but it was wasting the really great work that Danielson was doing as a heel, in exchange for the hope that Hangman could carry the show. He just isn't that guy, at the moment and it seemed like an uneven trade at the time. 

Danielson can be turned around with the right storytelling, but the BCC seems like a really bad way to use someone with star power. It is an idea focused on building up younger talent, but again you are trading that for people who are much better at the wide array of skills needed to carry a promotion. 

You can do both. You can use your established mid-carders to put over the Garcias of the promotion by doing good feuds that develop the wider array of skills needed. Then when you have main card talents that are ready to be cycled out for a time, you use them to put over the younger talent to cycle them in. That is not what is being done here.


----------



## Betterthanyou01 (11 mo ago)

Garcia seems legit! The guy carries himself like Nate Diaz and even has a similar stance.

Bryan sold it really well looking like he was still injured and they even said on commentary he came back too early. It's great story telling


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

MEMS said:


> WTF? It's a shame he constantly puts on awesome matches?



There's more to being a pro wrestling star than having really good matches.


----------



## Joe Gill (Jun 29, 2019)

MrFlash said:


> This site and poster needs to calm down with these "x is ruined" threads. If a wrestler can't survive one loss then they aren't over anyway and Bryan sure as fuck is. Was it a shocking result? Yes. (side note: @THE MAN.THE MYTH.THE SHIV.THE END. you called it dude, your gut feeling was right. Well done, I was wrong big time lol). Which isn't a bad thing as AEW does suffer from a lot of match's that are easy to predict and this on paper looked like one of them so it good for a change.
> 
> Garcia needed a big win if they're gone push him so this helps him big time. Now he can be a cocky sob while Bryan gets revenge on Jake Hager and the JAS, before he goes after the main belt most likely again. Basically Garcia gets elevated and uses this win to move up the AEW ladder like Yuta did by losing, while Bryan now has a feud to keep him busy until Mox is done with Jericho. So where the problem? Swear modern fans would claim Stone Cold was done after losing to Bret Hart, so short sided as hell.


maybe if aew had a track record of young wrestlers getting upset wins over main event stars that helped them become stars then it would be ok.....but we all know this wont lead to shit for garcia....this will be long forgotten in a month from now....all it did was ruin the momentum and potential clash between bryan and a major star like punk. This kinda reminds me when pac beat omega at the ppv...and a month later they tried to build up moxley vs omega and it did not have the same big match feel since omega had recently lost. Garcia is still way too young and green with no personality development... it should have been someone like starks who beats bryan.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Bryan isnt ruined but ffs it makes no sense to randomly have him jobbing to a fucking jobber like that for his return, Bryan's return should of been treated more like a big deal.


----------



## lagofala (Jun 22, 2016)

I totally believe it when he said WWE ran a test and he scored zero on the ambition scale.

I see what he wants to do, but to do it on a random dynamite and for Daniel Garcia is a giant waste.
I'm gonna hate Daniel Garcia and TK if they waste this.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

RainmakerV2 said:


> There's more to being a pro wrestling star than having really good matches.


Of course but in AEW that's a major part of it. He's good on the mic, good presentation, puts over young guys he likes, and is probably the best in ring performer in the world. I don't see how you can have a complaint about him.


----------



## No Chance in Hell (6 mo ago)

Betterthanyou01 said:


> Garcia seems legit! *The guy carries himself like Nate Diaz* and even has a similar stance.
> 
> Bryan sold it really well looking like he was still injured and they even said on commentary he came back too early. It's great story telling


You guys have to be trolling to make AEW fans look bad.


----------



## small (Jul 22, 2021)

So Yuta beats Garcia for the Pure title, Garcia just beats Danielson, now Yuta can beat Jerricho and Moxley and Danielson well he can go a jobbin'.


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

He’s a vegan who doesn’t own a TV. How could he possibly go any farther than he already has?


----------



## small (Jul 22, 2021)

I cannot edit my post so I will just say this here, Yuta beats Punk.


----------



## Art Vandaley (Jan 9, 2006)

This is the least interested I've been in Bryan Danielson in his entire career so far.

I'd put it at a 50% chance he jobs to OC in the next 24 months, and that'll be the final nail, but he's already lying in the coffin.

It's kind of mindblowing that they managed to ruin a talent of Bryan's level.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I think this was TK responding to Twitter nonsense that AEW is too predictable. Be careful what you troll about or you might get it!

But also, there is clearly a storyline that Bryan came back too early, which is more important than the result of the match.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Literally money down the drain.


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

Art Vandaley said:


> This is the least interested I've been in Bryan Danielson in his entire career so far.
> 
> I'd put it at a 50% chance he jobs to OC in the next 24 months, and that'll be the final nail, but he's already lying in the coffin.
> 
> It's kind of mindblowing that they managed to ruin a talent of Bryan's level.


Agreed. It was more interesting following him when he first joined NXT up until his initial heel turn where he was purposefully playing a vanilla midget because he thought that was the reason NXT existed.

That was the worst part of his career because he was purposefully being boring. Then AEW stepped up.


----------



## Ultimo Duggan (Nov 19, 2021)

.christopher. said:


> Agreed. It was more interesting following him when he first joined NXT up until his initial heel turn where he was purposefully playing a vanilla midget because he thought that was the reason NXT existed.
> 
> That was the worst part of his career because he was purposefully being boring. Then AEW stepped up.


Do you actually like him or not? 

Again, are we not individuals with our own thoughts and ideas? I have followed Danielson ‘s career since 2001. Whatever story the dishonest wrestling promotions are selling me…is not as interesting as the story I have followed since 2001. I also happen to think Danielson has been booked fine in AEW. The Kenny and Hangman matches are probably his best moments so far in AEW. The BCC is fine use for him and Moxley. They wanted an interim champ right now so the champ is oddly enough two people - Moxley and Punk

The booking of Danielson as champ in WWE eventually made me less interested in him for once. They reduced him to that of a one dimensional underdog. His ugly beard shirt is so bad that it is actually a good design. It is still maybe the worst design for someone they were making the double title holder.

Danielson was so bulletproof that he survived the sorry excuse for a push he was supposed to be “honoured with” going into and eventually out of his WM30 wins.

Bryan’s respect for WWE is so strange it comes off as being some sort of Stockholm Syndrome. He succeeded in spite of, and not really at all because of, the WWE machine that allegedly “made him”.


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

Ultimo Duggan said:


> Do you actually like him or not?
> 
> Again, are we not individuals with our own thoughts and ideas? I have followed Danielson ‘s career since 2001. Whatever story the dishonest wrestling promotions are selling me…is not as interesting as the story I have followed since 2001. I also happen to think Danielson has been booked fine in AEW. The Kenny and Hangman matches are probably his best moments so far in AEW. The BCC is fine use for him and Moxley. They wanted an interim champ right now so the champ is oddly enough two people - Moxley and Punk
> 
> ...


You mean the run that made him the most popular wrestler in the world? The run where he beat The Shield, Sheamus (who buried him earlier), John Cena, and Evolution in one night clean? Where he was allowed to make HBK look like a bitch? Where they gave him segments with Vince McMahon and Hulk Hogan?

Yes, that was a lot better than this run where he’s been wrestling competitive with jabronis which has resulted him losing any star appeal he had left. A LOT better.


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

Geert Wilders said:


> How do you create stars without having established stars put them over?
> 
> Some people are really shortsighted. If danielson, punk etc went around beating everyone, AEW would have no stars in 5-10 years. Literally the biggest issue with WWE and people want the same issue in AEW.


if it’s Danielson putting over Hangman Page, who was world champion at the time — then that’s fine. If it’s Punk putting over MJF, then okay cool. When the Daniel Garcia’s and Wheeler Yuta’s of the world are beating or hanging tight with Bryan, Punk, Moxley, Jericho and etc, I think it dampens the product and makes those actual stars look all the worse for wear.

By all means, have these stars lend something to the young guys, but let it be the right young guys. Wardlow, Hobbs, Starks, Ethan Page, maybe Andrade/Malikai, etc.


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

DRose1994 said:


> if it’s Danielson putting over Hangman Page, who was world champion at the time — then that’s fine. If it’s Punk putting over MJF, then okay cool. When the Daniel Garcia’s and Wheeler Yuta’s of the world are beating or hanging tight with Bryan, Punk, Moxley, Jericho and etc, I think it dampens the product and makes those actual stars look all the worse for wear.
> 
> By all means, have these stars lend something to the young guys, but let it be the right young guys. Wardlow, Hobbs, Starks, Ethan Page, maybe Andrade/Malikai, etc.


Right guys in your opinion. (Mine too). But in your opinion. We don’t know what the plans are for Garcia and Yuta.

Additionally our vision of a future AEW is different to TK’s


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

Geert Wilders said:


> Right guys in your opinion. (Mine too). But in your opinion. We don’t know what the plans are for Garcia and Yuta.
> 
> Additionally our vision of a future AEW is different to TK’s


there’s a lot of subjectivity when it comes to wrestling and who should be pushed, and who shouldn’t, etc. I was one of the people defending Daniel Garcia being on TV so much because he’s a wonderful technical wrestler. I was saying get Yuta better gear and a different theme and you’ll have something there. But they’ve been shoved down our throats at this point and their build hasn’t been all that organic or linear.

Objectively speaking, there are guys that look better, do better promos, and are great workers themselves who are also over that would be better served for these positions. I think TK’s perception of things is going to cost him in the long run. These guys are too bare at the moment and don’t have developed enough characters.

but like I said, there’s something there with both of them. Yuta needs to put on some muscle. He’s not small per se, but he needs to tighten up his physique. I’d also grow his hair out. And of course he needs to develop on the mic.


----------

